# Hyatt Kaanapali Beach Warning



## jsmadd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

On May 1, I purchased an ownership plan in Hyatt's Kaanapali Beach timeshare. As an incentive, I was promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate (one free week at a Hyatt timeshare resort). At the time, I was told they could not give me the certificate because the printer was not working, but that it would be mailed to me. Almost five months later, despite numerous requests, it has not been sent to me. The first few times I was told it would be sent. Now they are claiming to know nothing about it. If you are promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate, for a purchase at Hyatt Kaanapali Beach, have the certificate in hand before signing any papers.

James Maddux


----------



## optimist (Sep 23, 2014)

jsmadd3 said:


> On May 1, I purchased an ownership plan in Hyatt's Kaanapali Beach timeshare. As an incentive, I was promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate (one free week at a Hyatt timeshare resort). At the time, I was told they could not give me the certificate because the printer was not working, but that it would be mailed to me. Almost five months later, despite numerous requests, it has not been sent to me. The first few times I was told it would be sent. Now they are claiming to know nothing about it. If you are promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate, for a purchase at Hyatt Kaanapali Beach, have the certificate in hand before signing any papers.
> 
> James Maddux



You can buy what they probably would have given you for a couple of thousand dollars on the resale market. A tiny fraction of what you probably spent on the Maui property.   While it is bad marketing on their part to make you an unhappy customer, they probably did you a favor. Saved you high maintenance fees on a low point week.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 23, 2014)

optimist said:


> You can buy what they probably would have given you for a couple of thousand dollars on the resale market. A tiny fraction of what you probably spent on the Maui property.   While it is bad marketing on their part to make you an unhappy customer, they probably did you a favor. *Saved you high maintenance fees on a low point week*.



Not exactly; OP was shorted on one-time freebie (no MF's) at a high end Hyatt resort.  We were offered a week at the Highlands Inn which would rent for about $2,100.  It _*is*_ bad marketing.


----------



## optimist (Sep 23, 2014)

My mistake. I understood his post to mean they would give him ownership of a week at another resort.


----------



## jsmadd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

jsmadd3 said:


> On May 1, I purchased an ownership plan in Hyatt's Kaanapali Beach timeshare. As an incentive, I was promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate (one free week at a Hyatt timeshare resort). At the time, I was told they could not give me the certificate because the printer was not working, but that it would be mailed to me. Almost five months later, despite numerous requests, it has not been sent to me. The first few times I was told it would be sent. Now they are claiming to know nothing about it. If you are promised a HRC Bonus Week Certificate, for a purchase at Hyatt Kaanapali Beach, have the certificate in hand before signing any papers.
> 
> James Maddux


Hyatt has now sent the promised certificate and admitted that "someone dropped the ball". I consider the matter closed.


----------

